# Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

```
<p>George Lepp and 3 other Canon Explorers of Light had the opportunity to head into the Nevada landscape and test out the brand new Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R camera bodies while at the WPPI show in Las Vegas. The cameras were also mated with Canon’s latest EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II and EF 11-24mm f/4L lenses.</p>
<p>George’s first take on the camera:</p>
<blockquote><p>My response to the new camera was that it will be very important to those that can use the technology that is available. If you don’t need a camera with tremendous resolution for large prints or exceptionally high data for cropping, then this will be too much camera for you. It will tax your computer with 300 MB 16bit files. Even the 8bit files are 150 MB when open. The RAW files are approximately 60 MB in size. The dynamic range when working on the files in Canon’s DPP and Photoshop CC 2014 was quite good and pretty much matches my EOS 7D MKII.</p></blockquote>
<p>The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R are not yet available for preorder and won’t be shipping until June 29, 2015.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.georgeleppimages.com/new-page-2">View the sample images at GeorgeLepp.com</a></strong></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Canon EOS 5DS: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb"><span class="s2">Adorama</span></a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296"><span class="s2">B&H</span></a> | <span class="s2"><a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=C3LAZKJCU4IRBJUF">Amazon</a> | </span></span>Canon EOS 5DS R: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/results/canonnewfeb"><span class="s2">Adorama</span></a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296"><span class="s2">B&H</span></a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERPT8/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERPT8&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=X7P2IPISEXTZFLQ7"><span class="s2">Amazon</span></a></p>
```


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

This would make a great Stock photography camera.


----------



## digital noise (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Pretty much matching the 7d2 in DR is not really a bragging point though, right?


----------



## jeanluc (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Interesting on the file size, no surprises there. 

I was really hoping the DR would be at least a little better than the 5D3 (which honestly to me is not a huge issue anyway), but sounds like maybe not. If it had been (and I guess we'll have to see a lot more reviews before we can judge) then I would be tempted despite the file size. If the IQ is a wash with the 5D3, probably not.

As mainly a landscape guy, I really want to want this camera, but I think it may just make sense to stick to my 5D3 and see what happens with the 5D4. 

Some more resolution (say 24-35 or so) would be great, but my largest prints ever have been 30 x 45 with my 5d3 and honestly they look pretty good to me. Don't know if the huge file size will be worth it for the most part, that's is a lot of storage eaten up very fast.

So its looking like the main use of this camera will be exactly what it seems, very large prints.


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

I openly admit, it is an overkill. I am looking forward to see what will come to replace my 5D MKIII, but for what I do...it is an absolute overkill. I think it will be better to wait till autumn and see what most photographers say and how they use it. Maybe Canon will show the MKIV by the time to make the decision easier.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Predictably underwhelming IMHO.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

All shot in good light and only a few of them without any compositing, so it's hard to tell much, but saying it's as good as a crop sensor doesn't get me too excited. I remember ditching my 7D for the 5DII because the files were so much better, even though I shoot mostly wildlife.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

I am wondering how many people are like-minded to me. I want the 5DsR because I am a landscape photog primarily and I like to review my photos from years past. So, in 10/20 years there will likely be a 8K/12K huge monitor or projector that I can display on a wall (that costs < $1000). Therefore, the 8K files will be useful/necessary. Probably actually need a 100MP sensor for a 12K display.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> I am wondering how many people are like-minded to me. I want the 5DsR because I am a landscape photog primarily and I like to review my photos from years past. So, in 10/20 years there will likely be a 8K/12K huge monitor or projector that I can display on a wall (that costs < $1000). Therefore, the 8K files will be useful/necessary. Probably actually need a 100MP sensor for a 12K display.



You need to try current upsizing, it is plenty good enough, besides, in 20 years all the rasterized imaging should be vector mapped via algorithms.............


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



Canon Rumors said:


> [The dynamic range when working on the files in Canon’s DPP and Photoshop CC 2014 was quite good and pretty much matches my EOS 7D MKII.



Muhahahaha, "pretty good" for Canon, that is :-> and certainly no Magic Lantern dual_iso. It's not like I'm trying to degrade this into a dr thread just yet, but imho this fact makes the 5ds more into a studio body than outdoor/landscape. Esp. considering the price 5dsr vs. a d810 which packs quite a lot of metapixies, too.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > [The dynamic range when working on the files in Canon’s DPP and Photoshop CC 2014 was quite good and pretty much matches my EOS 7D MKII.
> ...


If it's *not* a a 1D, doesn't that leave the door open to your pals at Magic Lantern to play with the new 5Ds/R?


----------



## xps (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine. 
The camera has its "pros", but it is prone for movement artefacts. Using an tripod is required.

So, waiting for an 5D4 will be indicated....


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



xps said:


> One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine.
> The camera has its "pros", but it is prone for movement artefacts. Using an tripod is required.
> 
> So, waiting for an 5D4 will be indicated....



So, is the 7DII also prone?


----------



## xps (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine.
> ...



I do not know. He just told me, the 5Ds requires an tripod. There was no information about the 7DII


----------



## candc (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

this just in: shocking news, 5ds sensor is basically a 7dii sensor at ff size, crops look the same.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



xps said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



Many have stated that due to the pixel pitch on the 5Ds (R), such movement artifacts are possible. The pixel pitch on the 7DII is almost identical. 

And, I haven't heard anyone state such a problem with the 7DII ...


----------



## xps (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



candc said:


> this just in: shocking news, 5ds sensor is basically a 7dii sensor at ff size, crops look the same.



sir, why shocking?
An developement of an new sensor costs a lot of money. 
So, why not developing one sensor layout and technology for crop and ff?
Read all the news, where it is said, thaht the 5Ds will not be an foveon competitor.
Canon just satisfies a lot of people by this high MP count and an better AF system...
Canon did not say, that this sensor´s IQ is better than Sonys.


----------



## xps (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



I see. I will ask him next week, if he can specify his opinion and I will write his answer in the thread.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



xps said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



Your profile lists the 7DII as one of your cameras. Do you see movement artifacts in your images?

I am thinking of starting a thread on just this topic...


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

some pretty average looking photos...


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Same class-lagging DR as the 7D Mk II?! Where do I sign up?


----------



## xps (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



Where in my profile?
My 7DII is resting for weeks. I am mostly using the 6D, as the IQ is muuuuuch better. The 7DII will be used again, when I own an new biiiig prime for birding.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



I would think the 5ds would be more prone than the 7dii simply beacause 100% view is much more zoomed in *IF* fov is the same with both cameras. If the fov is the same (say 50mm on 7dii and 85mm on 5ds) you have a whole lot more pixels on the same amount of subject, thus more risk of blue at 100%. But on the other hand, if one would use the same settings on both, then they should be the same, right? (Except that the 5ds would have a wider fov


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



xps said:


> One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine.
> The camera has its "pros", but it is prone for movement artefacts. Using an tripod is required.



I don't buy it. You won;'t need a tripod for every shot.
Not any more than you do for a D810 or 7D or 7D2 or 50D or....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > [The dynamic range when working on the files in Canon’s DPP and Photoshop CC 2014 was quite good and pretty much matches my EOS 7D MKII.
> ...



Yeah and since they bungled the crop mode, it will likely be a bit poor by today's standards for action/wildlife having to maintain huge RAW files even for distant widllife and getting likely very poor buffer performance, so it's not really all that well rounded like a D810. It seems almost more sensible, if you stick with Canon, to just add a Sony A7R or A7R II(?) and get only 14MP less but a lot more dynamic range and keep your 5D3 for general shooting. There will be some for whom the extra 14MP matters more and to simply get the high MP in a more nicely usable body but for those wanting more for landscapes I'm not sure I really see the sense in this 5Ds compared to other options (unless you almost never shoot high DR scenes and have enough money to put into $3600 into an add-on camera and certainly there will be those for whom that is the case, asbolutely).

I wonder would people rather have had the 5Ds as it:
50MP with 2007 level DR
5fps with a poor (???) buffer
always gigantic RAW files even when shooting distant wildlife

or say:

36MP and high DR using the sensor in the D810 from Sony
6fps in RAW FF mode with a decentish buffer
7fps in small RAW crop mode with an amazing buffer



or even better:

39MP high DR sensor from Canon on a new fab with Cxx-like 2x2 binning for 4k video
5.5fps in RAW FF mode
7fps in small RAW crop mode with a great buffer



It looks like Canon will deliver, perhaps:
5Ds (obviously)

5D4:
24MP with 2007 level DR
8fps
4k video, sharp and full sensor read if lucky, but 8bit and without much usability features
??


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine.
> ...


If it's like the D810 et al, then I'm sure it's more sensitive to motion blur and will likely require higher shutter speeds (1/focal length may not be enough), but to say it requires a tripod is just stupid. Sure, a tripod will result in sharper shots and get the most out of the camera/sensor, but necessary? No.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



mackguyver said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > xps said:
> ...



exactly


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



This has been my understanding as well.


----------



## jaayres20 (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

My guess is that this Camera will be a huge and will make a lot of photographers very happy indeed. Just like most folks who buy Canon.


----------



## KBStudio (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Owning an A7r, I was hoping for the 5DSr to have a better DR than any of the current line. Unfortunate that is does not. Love the A7r, but hate the Metabones adapter. Will buy the 5DSr, just to get AF back on large files. Will adapt my technique to improve the DR as needed. Life is full of compromise 

Update to this earlier post. I am not going to purchase a 5DS or R. After reviewing the results and comments some of Canon's Explorers have made, I am going to continue using my Sony A7r as a landscape camera and use a 5DMIII for everything else. Hoping someday Canon will give us a chip that is closer to or better than the current Sonys.


----------



## SwnSng (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



pdirestajr said:


> some pretty average looking photos...



I thought the same. The Macro shots are so full of meh for me. I'm not blaming the camera though.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



SwnSng said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > some pretty average looking photos...
> ...



I don't know. I think the macros of the lichens are pretty cool!


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Regarding shots - guessing he had barely a day with the camera to shoot VoF in less than ideal light; then do intense focus-stacking on a few targets in his hotel room. Probably trying to do all that processing on a laptop (edit - maybe he waited until he got back to his studio). I'll cut him some slack.

I also got a chance to look at the 5DSr at the CPS Lounge during WPPI. Yep, pretty much a 5D3 in the interface and body design. The big difference would be in the files; and of course sticking a CF card in was just not going to happen. 

I can do enough with my post tools and manual blending to not worry about the DR so much. My style is probably not that anyway. The 50MP will give me near 20x30 @ 300 DPI and that is a win. 

For the Exmor fans - we really have not seen their 50 MP equivalent yet. Will it maintain the same DR? I used the A7R on a two-week Colorado trip with my 5D3 shooting scenes both ways - and while the shots are higher res and more contrasty (more levels in the same numeric range), I find that its not always the best of the comparison. However my biggest issue with the Sony A7R was the EVF. Should they announce a 50 MP Sony with a more sensitive color-correct EVF before mid-June , I may give it a chance. Also considered the 645Z, but just afraid of the lens investment when I already have a major one in Canon/Zeiss.

While landscape is a primary use; I actually do plan to play with it in motorsports - the paddock shots could show remarkable detail; could be an interesting result on slow shutter pan shots; and on high speed stills, the cropping ability might be of benefit. Yeah, hit % will be down. We'll see; but one thing is for sure, the Canon sales guys have the landscape/studio mantra. Mention any other use and they jump. Its clear they are trying to avoid 5D3/5D4 market cannibalization; and/or any negative commentary coming out of non-target use.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Interesting. The 5Ds may not be for me. Unfortunately, the sweet spot for me just might be the 36 MP Exmor sensor, or a 24 to 30 MP sensor with similar dynamic range. I am happy with my current 6D for the time being and might upgrade to moderately more MP with moderately more dynamic range, whenever that becomes available and whatever that is called. (Shutter vibration problem and likely general annoyance of using Metabones has put me off trying the Sony A7r. I am still cogitating about the A7II with its IBIS.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

The dynamic range is the same as the 7D II?

Pass.


----------



## siegsAR (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Atleast 5DsR Mark II and 5Ds Mark II are bound to have DR improvement when it comes coz I doubt Canon
is crazy enough to leave it at that and would just prefer to strap in another 50 megapickel and make it 100 megapickel cameras.

Good things will come to those who wait but you have to wait for toooo long, until then just buy a Sony and Metabones - while waiting.

Canon is clearly doing an Intel, not the current Intel - the NetBurst Intel. But what do you know, after that the i7 happened.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > One colleague of mine was allowed to take some shots with the 5Ds in London. He works as an journalist for an German photo magazine.
> ...



"Prone" translates directly into shorter exposure times compared with cameras with bigger pixels, if you want to make use of the sensor's full resolution. That's it (if you don't use a tripod). When the Nikon D800 hit the market, you could find a lot of irritated comments of users that upgraded from their old D700 but did not yet adapt to the overall higher shutter speeds their new camera needed.


----------



## C-mon (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



KBStudio said:


> Life is full of compromises.



So true


----------



## memoriaphoto (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Still curious how this will perform colorwise out of cam. The samples so far seem fine indeed but if you're not on location you don't really know what to expect and demand. Anything can be tweaked in post of course, but I am hoping the CFA is tuned more towards the 1Ds Mark II/III with its warmer yet lifelike rendering. 

People claim it has been optimized for color accuracy but I'm not sure I've read anything official from Canon about this?


----------



## mangobutter (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

These look like photos I was creating with my 5D Classic nearly 10 years ago. Nothing super spectacular. They're nice images but unless you make your living full time by displaying your artwork billboard size, I'm not sure I see any value here when compared to current bodies. Besides, very few lenses will even resolve close to the native resolution of these bodies. You'd have to spend some serious money to get lenses that come close to taking advantage of all the resolution's sensor. Otus 55, 300 2.8 II, etc. A 70-200 2.8 II might come pretty close. Same goes for the 24-7 0 2.8II. But even then. what are you going to do with these images? Most of us display these web sized. I have large prints at home too but they're more than sharp enough from my 6D.

If these new bodies come down in price, then I may consider them. But for the intro price... I vote no.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

<Besides, very few lenses will even resolve close to the native resolution of these bodies.>

Here we go again...


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

Yawn....

When is the A7RII coming out again ?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



mangobutter said:


> These look like photos I was creating with my 5D Classic nearly 10 years ago. Nothing super spectacular. They're nice images but unless you make your living full time by displaying your artwork billboard size, I'm not sure I see any value here when compared to current bodies. Besides, very few lenses will even resolve close to the native resolution of these bodies. You'd have to spend some serious money to get lenses that come close to taking advantage of all the resolution's sensor. Otus 55, 300 2.8 II, etc. A 70-200 2.8 II might come pretty close. Same goes for the 24-7 0 2.8II. But even then. what are you going to do with these images? Most of us display these web sized. I have large prints at home too but they're more than sharp enough from my 6D.
> 
> If these new bodies come down in price, then I may consider them. But for the intro price... I vote no.


Billboards are not viewed closeup so they don't necessarily need a massive resolution file. A two page spread in a magazine viewed at 12 inches will benefit more from high-res image than a billboard viewed from 100 feet.



bdunbar79 said:


> <Besides, very few lenses will even resolve close to the native resolution of these bodies.>
> Here we go again...


+1. Yeah, that topic has been discussed numerous times.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*

When optimised with good technique 20 to 23 mp produces ridiculous amounts of detail through high resolution. 

If Canon introduced a 5Dz with 12 mp and similar characteristics to the Sony a7s I'd be in there like a shot, primarily because as I stitch much of the time I'd still have plenty of resolution detail plus the advantages of larger pixels. 

Someone earlier in this thread stated that in practice the biggest difference with a 50 mp sensor is image output size. I agree entirely.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



privatebydesign said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering how many people are like-minded to me. I want the 5DsR because I am a landscape photog primarily and I like to review my photos from years past. So, in 10/20 years there will likely be a 8K/12K huge monitor or projector that I can display on a wall (that costs < $1000). Therefore, the 8K files will be useful/necessary. Probably actually need a 100MP sensor for a 12K display.
> ...



It will always be better to have raw data at the resolution that you are displaying at (4K, 8K, 12K, 16K,...)


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



No, it will always be better to have quality RAW data, the quality trumps the resolution, anybody that doesn't believe that just doesn't move pixels around enough.

Here is a 100% crop from a 7,488 x 11,232 px image. That gives you a 25" x 37" @ 300dpi print, or a more realistic 31" x 47" @ 240 dpi, still a very high resolution that will easily work at in your face levels. So a 48" print at nose distance, to get an accurate idea of how it prints to 48" reduce your browser column (command and - buttons on a Mac) so the 100% image is just under 3" wide, then put your nose on it. Guess what the capture resolution was?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



privatebydesign said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



You forgot to add a health warning to anyone who has their heart set on a 5Ds.

I wouldn't like to hazard a guess on the original capture. It _looks like_ around 20 odd mp capture, but I've a feeling it might be considerably less, which is why I stated earlier in this thread how I would like a modern take on 12 ish mp sensor in a 5DIII style camera.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Samples By George Lepp*



mackguyver said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > and certainly no Magic Lantern dual_iso.
> ...



There are reasons which make it unlikely there will be a 5ds-ML, even though it might not be included in Canon's unofficial "don't touch the 1d" policy

* afaik ML's lead dev (the team consists of ~2 people) thinks that the 5d3 is the most expensive body they'll support, as ML isn't there to make lowly Rebels and enthusiast's models better despite of Canon's crippling and conservatism. 

* they have too camera bodies on their hands as it is, even the 6d is semi-maintainted "blindly", the 70d port is crawling and the sl1 port is hit for six. All Canon cameras are kind of similar, but the devil is in the details generating a hilarious amount of work.

* they'd need have constant access to a 5dsr, so people would need to donate one. This is kind of risky, the last person who got a free 70d was never heard from again, but is probably enjoying his new camera :->

Btw ML imho is nearly dead in the water right now, the main dev hasn't had much time lately and all new features are stuck in repo branches for ages w/o making it to the official nightly. This means that essentially, you'll have to compile ML yourself atm after merging these branches to get newer features like enhanced dr, silent pix, 20bit dual_iso processing and just about everything that's been developed in the last 2 years: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/commits/all

My guess is that from the newer models, the 5d3 will end be "the" supported model for a long time to come, long after a 5d4 or 5ds release.


----------

